# Refined Detail | Porsche 996 Carrera



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Another detail recently carried out at my unit in Billingshurst. This Porsche 996 had recently been purchased by my client who wanted to bring it back to life and lay down some long lasting protection so that future maintenance of the car was a lot easier. After an initial assessment of the car, it was decided my Enhancement Detail would be ideal.

I collected the car on a Monday morning and delivered it back on a Wednesday evening, spending 2 full days on the car and a couple of hours after other bookings too :thumb:

First up, the interior.

Thoroughly vacuumed & dusted throughout...





































Spare wheel removed to get to the debris beneath it:










All carpets were then shampooed with Auto Smart Brisk Extra inc. the boot:










Leather seats were deep cleaned with a mild Meguiars APC mix:










and sealed with G-Techniq L1:










A heel scuff removed from the bonnet release:



















and grime and what appears to be overspray (leather repair?) from the door handles:



















Next up, the exterior clean & de-contamination:

Engine Bay:










Cleaned with Bilt Hamber Surfex, rinsed and dressed with Auto Smart Finish which was left to dry naturally and buffed down once dry.










Door shuts and other crevices cleaned with Autosmart G101 and a detailing brush:





































It was then time to line up the wash armoury. Trialling the 3M car shampoo purely out of interest. A little 'watery' for my liking and the foam struggles to last in the bucket for the entire car imo:



















Spoiler raised to clean in & around this too:










Tyres & arches cleaned with Bilt Hamber Surfex and a vikan brush:










Wheels cleaned with Autosmart Smart Wheels and various brushes:




























Lower portion of the car pre-sprayed with Auto Finesse Citrus Power:










Then rinsed, and foamed with Bilt Hamber Auto Foam:



















Whilst this was dwelling, badges, window rubbers etc were cleaned with a detailing brush and Auto Finesse Citrus Power:



















Rinsed, then washed:










Rinsed, then sprayed liberally with CarPro Iron-X to remove metallic fallout:




























Rinsed and loosely dried, then tar spots removed with Autosmart Tardis:










Re-rinsed, and clayed with Bilt Hamber Auto Clay:










Re-rinsed once again and wheeled inside. Dried with Miracle Driers, blown air and Meguiars Last Touch as a drying aid.

For the most part, the enhancement stage was carried out via the Makita rotary on a 3M yellow pad using:










But there were a few select areas that required a little more bite to make a decent improvement:










S3 Gold rectified this to a fairly decent level. I would have gone further, but paint readings weren't brilliant, and once fully cleaned and old polish / wax had been lifted, a small amount of discolouration near to the scratch was revealed which I believe to be the start of strike through from a previous machine polishing attempt:














































Capturing defects on silver is always tricky, but I struggled more than ever on this particular car for some reason!



















This shot may not be too apparent, but it was in person! The door has been enhanced, and the wing is yet to be polished. The difference in gloss & clarity in person was quite surprising tbh!










Once the polishing was complete, I gave the entire car a wipedown with CarPro Eraser:










and cleansed the paint ready for LSP with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate via the DAS-6 Pro:




























Tailpipes were improved upon with Auto Finesse Mercury:




























The rear wheels had been poorly refurbished by the dealer:










and one in particular was suffering badly with chemical staining / etching:










there wasn't a great deal I could do with this as I ran the risk of making things worse, but I got a slight improvement with a German Applicator and Auto Finesse Tripple:










Tyres were then dressed with Auto Finesse Satin Tyre Gel:



















Glass polished & sealed with the Carlack Twins:










Engine Bay buffed:










and LSP of choice was 2 coats of:










leaving a brilliant finish:










Black trim dressed with Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz:










(Spare wheel refitted now too)










and bought outside for a final inspection and a few finished photos:









































































As ever, please 'like' me on Facebook or 'follow' me on Twitter to keep up to date with my day-to-day activities.

Thanks for looking,
Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great write up and fantastic work as ever :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..looks very nice now:thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome work:thumb:
The car looks now like new. Great report with a lot of pics.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great job AF Tough Coat on my list and that is fantastic, I need some plush carpets as well.

Thank-you John Tht.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys 

John -you certainly won't regret purchasing Tough Coat - it's been my 'go-to' LSP all year!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Excellent turnaround on that, shame about the cheap repairs on the wheels, but you made the best of it:thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Car looks great...excellent job:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thought I was suffering from de ja vu there until I got to the bottom and seen your signature Rich:lol:
Nice work mate and unit looks a nice size.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice turn around, Looks great.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome as always mate, silver is a hard colour to emphasis the work that has been done and also very tricky to show the defects, good job!

Chris.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

you cant beat a silver porsche,quality work there mate.


----------

